# interested in the swobo Sanchez



## sunshine (Jun 24, 2002)

Anybody out there knows about this frameset. It sell on the Swobo website
Y


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've never ridden one but it certainly has some cool details... I really like the built in chain tensioners... The whole bike sells for $600...How much for the frameset?


----------



## sunshine (Jun 24, 2002)

I think is about $350
Y


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You can pick up a Scattante SSR frame only, no fork, from Performance now for only $179......less an additional 10% with the current discount code.


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

I know two guys who use them (frame fork only) for messenger work here in NYand they hold up great. Both said they ride really nice and have had no problems. Really solid bikes.


And it's a great deal at $600 for a complete bike. I'd go with one of those over any other bike in the price range.... except maybe a Fuji Track... but I jsut have a thing for the '08 color scheme...


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

from the Dirt Rag mag....

_ "Swobo Sanchez. 
Swobo, the company known for its woolen wares, is introducing a line of bikes. They knew this would be no easy task, so they hired heavy hitter Sky Yaeger--the same woman responsible for bringing singlespeeds to the masses ten years ago with the Bianchi singlespeed line. 

Roughly six months after her recruitment, Sky's given us a sneak preview and an exclusive interview about her latest creations: the Sanchez (700c fixed gear), Otis (26" 3-speed) and Folsom (26" coaster brake).

DR: What's your motivation here? These bikes don't look like anything I see on the market--more like the garage-built rigs I see in bike racks around town.

Sky: That's the point. I had to make these things 100% Swobo, and I wanted something radically different than what's on the market. I designed them from the ground up and spent a ton of time on them trying to make something that people would actually use. They have an urban feel to them, and they're supposed to appeal to people who don't like the elitist roadie look. They needed to be easy to build, easy to use, and able to get bashed around. We're only accepting 30 or 40 dealers, and the rest will be consumer-direct over the web.

DR: Tell me about the Sanchez.

Sky: This is the first time ever a chromoly frame has been galvanized--it's corrosion resistant steel, and it gives a really industrial look to the bike. It's a fixed gear, but it's based on road geometry for more neutral handling, and it will accept up to 28mm tires. Just like the other two bikes, everything you see was designed by us--the bars, the hubs, the saddle (there's a bottle opener underneath the rails). Five sizes: 50, 53, 55, 57 and 60cm and it will cost $599."_


----------

